# For all the negative drivers.



## Arttrans (Jul 14, 2015)

This just in from the Today Show 7/16/15. You can actually make money if you want. Check out the link.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Arttrans said:


> You can actually make money if you want.


That has nothing to do with the ability or desire of drivers to make money


----------



## Arttrans (Jul 14, 2015)

The negativity on this site is beyond believable but I am in for the long haul. For every Solution there is a Problem.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Arttrans said:


> The negativity on this site is beyond believable but I am in for the long haul. For every Solution there is a Problem.


Sure, keep driving for roughly $8.00 an hour after expenses and hope you never get into an accident!

How much are you making Ace? Check from Uber, hours worked to get it and total miles driven. Figure it out and you'll see the solution is that X sucks!


----------



## Arttrans (Jul 14, 2015)

I would love to give everyone a lesson on Running their own Business verses being an Employee but? Here is my story; I owned a successful business for 30 years and recently sold it, for a profit, and retired. Having and running your own business is a risk, that is why so many small business fail, i.e. Uber Drivers. I am also a U.S. NAVY Vietnam Era Veteran. My car is leased with plenty of miles to spare and the maintenance is included. Insurance is a fixed cost so the variable is, gas. We all get deductions come tax time, just keep good records. Everyone can make being an Uber driver what thy want, work smart not hard. If anyone thinks you just log in and magically make money, they should punch a time clock at McDonald's because, there, you are guaranteed to make money. Don't shoot the messenger and thanks for replying.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Uber is perfect for people who have a lot of money in the bank from recently selling a business for a profit and can get by on minimum wage.

Uber sucks for people who expect to make what Uber advertises.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Arttrans said:


> I would love to give everyone a lesson on Running their own Business verses being an Employee but? Here is my story; I owned a successful business for 30 years and recently sold it, for a profit, and retired. Having and running your own business is a risk, that is why so many small business fail, i.e. Uber Drivers. I am also a U.S. NAVY Vietnam Era Veteran. My car is leased with plenty of miles to spare and the maintenance is included. Insurance is a fixed cost so the variable is, gas. We all get deductions come tax time, just keep good records. Everyone can make being an Uber driver what thy want, work smart not hard. If anyone thinks you just log in and magically make money, they should punch a time clock at McDonald's because, there, you are guaranteed to make money. Don't shoot the messenger and thanks for replying.


Arttrans Thank you for your service. With that said, what I read in between the lines of your email is that you are smarter than everyone else. If you want to provide all the facts and figures to show how smart you are then lets do it. Otherwise a "leased car with plenty of miles" is bs to me. That isn't free. You pay the lease right? What does it cost per mile? How many miles do you get included? What do extra miles cost?

You are of the I only have to pay for gas camp, we've seen many before you and guess what, you are wrong. Welcome new member, look at some other posts and you'll see that this argument has been debunked before. Have fun driving your magic car and don't get into an accident otherwise you'll get a chance to see how far Uber will push the stick in before they start twisting it.


----------



## Arttrans (Jul 14, 2015)

I totally get what you are saying. My lease payments are the same regardless if I drive for Uber or pleasure. I have 15K per year with a 2 year lease. I won't come close to the cap. I have my insurance covered. I do understand the economics and you are correct about the gas camp. All I am saying is, it's our business and Uber gives us a tool to use and a chance to make of it what we can. Uber is not responsible for me, I am, and because I choose to be an entrepreneur it's all on me. Uber is in business to make money and so am I. A profit is a profit. It may not be as good as we want but it's still more than we had. No one that knows their costs is going to drive and loose money. I'm sure they are out there but they are not my responsibility or Uber's. Thanks again, good talk.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Running your own business good and bad days/weeks/months just happen as a matter of course for a bunch of different reasons. Hopefully the good and bad average out to enough of a profit to make it worthwhile. Same with us driving, good days, bad days, ok days and great days. Such is life.

Changing the playing field with rate cuts turns great days into good days, good days into just OK days, OK days into bad days and bad days into shit.
There are several other variables that I as the business owner would normally have control over but in this case (Uber) do not.

So yes, we have a tool and a chance to make of it what we can. But here's the thing, when that tool becomes less of an income stream by no fault of our own we are not to be blamed for running a less or not profitable business due to ineptitude. 

Of course being smart can keep you above water but there comes a point where you may be pushed under the same water due to lack of control.


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

Some drivers can profit some cannot. 

Florida Drivers cannot.... CT drivers can. Spot the difference and you get a cookie.


----------



## riChElwAy (Jan 13, 2015)

LAuberX said:


> Uber is perfect for people who have a lot of money in the bank from recently selling a business for a profit and can get by on minimum wage.
> 
> Uber sucks for people who expect to make what Uber advertises.


LOL that was like reading a mini Gettysburg Address perfectly worded!


----------



## riChElwAy (Jan 13, 2015)

Arttrans said:


> I totally get what you are saying. My lease payments are the same regardless if I drive for Uber or pleasure. I have 15K per year with a 2 year lease. I won't come close to the cap. I have my insurance covered. I do understand the economics and you are correct about the gas camp. All I am saying is, it's our business and Uber gives us a tool to use and a chance to make of it what we can. Uber is not responsible for me, I am, and because I choose to be an entrepreneur it's all on me. Uber is in business to make money and so am I. A profit is a profit. It may not be as good as we want but it's still more than we had. No one that knows their costs is going to drive and loose money. I'm sure they are out there but they are not my responsibility or Uber's. Thanks again, good talk.


sounds like you've finished off that pitcher of Kool-Aid .. your denial period has officially commenced ..


----------



## Arttrans (Jul 14, 2015)

Just being honest and realistic.


----------



## Arttrans (Jul 14, 2015)

Backdash said:


> Running your own business good and bad days/weeks/months just happen as a matter of course for a bunch of different reasons. Hopefully the good and bad average out to enough of a profit to make it worthwhile. Same with us driving, good days, bad days, ok days and great days. Such is life.
> 
> Changing the playing field with rate cuts turns great days into good days, good days into just OK days, OK days into bad days and bad days into shit.
> There are several other variables that I as the business owner would normally have control over but in this case (Uber) do not.
> ...


Good post.


----------



## Arttrans (Jul 14, 2015)

riChElwAy said:


> sounds like you've finished off that pitcher of Kool-Aid .. your denial period has officially commenced ..


Just being honest and realistic.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Arttrans said:


> Good post.


I know


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

So you're saying that Uber is the perfect gig for people who don't need money? Got it.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Arttrans said:


> I totally get what you are saying. My lease payments are the same regardless if I drive for Uber or pleasure. I have 15K per year with a 2 year lease. I won't come close to the cap. I have my insurance covered. I do understand the economics and you are correct about the gas camp. All I am saying is, it's our business and Uber gives us a tool to use and a chance to make of it what we can. Uber is not responsible for me, I am, and because I choose to be an entrepreneur it's all on me. Uber is in business to make money and so am I. A profit is a profit. It may not be as good as we want but it's still more than we had. No one that knows their costs is going to drive and loose money. I'm sure they are out there but they are not my responsibility or Uber's. Thanks again, good talk.


Uber reported a loss of great than $400,000,000. They are in business. Making money is not a current priority it seems. What is your insurance? If you do have a lease, I would guess you would need rather full coverage on that leased car..... collision for sure. It would imply to me that both your insurance company and the people you lease from are aware and supportive of your Uber driving with their car. I suppose it's possible, is that the case?


----------



## BostonTaxiDriver (Nov 23, 2014)

I noticed Artrans mentioned chatting up pax.

I've been told by some pax I have a good personality. But also been told I'm annoying for chatting so much. 

A drunk and "mentally?" disturbed young man this week at bar break told me to shut up a minute into the ride, that I'm annoying. Then told me he hates me and I'm a piece of sh--. Didn't seem he was going to pay the $5.60, so I moved on. Didn't want to cause a disturbance in the public place I dropped him.


I love to point out things as we roll thru Boston, but not everyone wants that, I've finally learned.

Some pax will play on their device in silence, then thank you upon exiting. That's all they want and need.

Humbling for sure.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

Any driver on the UberX platform does not have a 'business' per se as Uber would like them to believe. Without the proper credentials and insurance these drivers are pretty much employees and must adhere to the rates policies that Uber dictates. Running any other jobs outside the Uber app would technically be illegal in the eyes of your local DPS and city ordinances.


----------



## Shine'ola (Oct 7, 2014)

in Orlando at 75 cents per mile, please explain to me how you make money. First off you have no idea where the rider wants to go, as a driver you just have to go. So in theory you get paid to drive 60% , 40%, or 30% of the miles you put on the car, you have no control of this metric. Also the Orlando convention center / theme park area is the busiest. So let's say you drive 2 miles to pick up a rider, he wants to go to the airport, it's about a 13 mile trip and totals at $14 fare including $1.87 in tolls so the sub total is about $11 after the $1 safe RF and the tolls then your net is around $8.50 and then because drivers cannot pick up you have to drive back and pay tolls of $1.87 so the recap on this is about 25 miles on your car, over an hour of your life and $6 if gas and tires are free, now go **** yourself with your I owned a business story


----------



## Arttrans (Jul 14, 2015)

It would be nice if we were actually employees, i.e. taxes.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Arttrans said:


> I would love to give everyone a lesson on Running their own Business verses being an Employee but? Here is my story; I owned a successful business for 30 years and recently sold it, for a profit, and retired. Having and running your own business is a risk, that is why so many small business fail, i.e. Uber Drivers. I am also a U.S. NAVY Vietnam Era Veteran. My car is leased with plenty of miles to spare and the maintenance is included. Insurance is a fixed cost so the variable is, gas. We all get deductions come tax time, just keep good records. Everyone can make being an Uber driver what thy want, work smart not hard. If anyone thinks you just log in and magically make money, they should punch a time clock at McDonald's because, there, you are guaranteed to make money. Don't shoot the messenger and thanks for replying.


What is your "gap coverage"? Are you commercially covered throughout "app on" phase? As Huberis asked...is this commercial use fully approved and covered in your lease?


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Arttrans said:


> It would be nice if we were actually employees, i.e. taxes.


Evolving position huh?


----------



## Arttrans (Jul 14, 2015)

I have tried to promote some sense of a positive attitude on the forum but sometimes people just can't accept that. Bottom line, stop driving and get a real job. I really feel bad for people who live in a negative world. Go over my posts and you will see that I have not called one person a name or used a derogatory comment about them but I have had more than a few leveled at me. Bottom line, anyone can drive a car but not everyone can or will be successful. Park the car and stop calling yourself an Uber driver. P.S. I'm not going anywhere so bring it on. And as always, thanks for the reply.


----------



## Arttrans (Jul 14, 2015)

Backdash said:


> Evolving position huh?


Not evolving but I'm still realistic.


----------



## Arttrans (Jul 14, 2015)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> So you're saying that Uber is the perfect gig for people who don't need money? Got it.


Did I say that?


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

So you're driving in Detroit for what .50 a mile and your going to lecture everyone ? Give me a break.


----------



## Arttrans (Jul 14, 2015)

No I'm not going to or have lectured anyone. Is stating fact or passing on my life experience, in a positive manner, bothersome? At 65, I have been around the block a few times. Believe it or not, some people have more real life experience than you do. Just saying!


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Arttrans said:


> No I'm not going to or have lectured anyone. Is stating fact or passing on my life experience, in a positive manner, bothersome? At 65, I have been around the block a few times. Believe it or not, some people have more real life experience than you do. Just saying!


You didn't answer my question. What is your relationship with your insurance company that you can say, in a real way that you have zero gaps in coverage? If you are leasing that car, you most certainly know you need full time collision on that car. Does whoever you lease that car from know of your Uber activity and does your insurer?

15,000/year I would make out to be very casual livery work, particularly if you also use the vehicle for personal driving too. Say you limit your driving to 15,000 miles a year, you would be pretty lucky if 55 or 60% of those miles are billed. lets say you do 9,000 billed miles (that should be generous), that doesn't earn you much. What is Detroit/mile? I thought Detroit was pretty low.

I digress: Are the people you lease from aware and onboard with your activity? How did you really resolve the insurance issue? I would think you have rather exact needs. I also feel you are avoiding the question. I believe Tx rides had the same question.


----------



## mjo (Jun 2, 2015)

Arttrans said:


> I would love to give everyone a lesson on Running their own Business verses being an Employee but? Here is my story; I owned a successful business for 30 years and recently sold it, for a profit, and retired. Having and running your own business is a risk, that is why so many small business fail, i.e. Uber Drivers. I am also a U.S. NAVY Vietnam Era Veteran. My car is leased with plenty of miles to spare and the maintenance is included. Insurance is a fixed cost so the variable is, gas. We all get deductions come tax time, just keep good records. Everyone can make being an Uber driver what thy want, work smart not hard. If anyone thinks you just log in and magically make money, they should punch a time clock at McDonald's because, there, you are guaranteed to make money. Don't shoot the messenger and thanks for replying.


I would suggest you check your lease terms. Most leases prohibit commercial use of the leased vehicle.


----------



## riChElwAy (Jan 13, 2015)

mjo said:


> I would suggest you check your lease terms. Most leases prohibit commercial use of the leased vehicle.


just tell them you're driving the leased car in TechnologyLand they'll fully understand


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Huberis said:


> You didn't answer my question. What is your relationship with your insurance company that you can say, in a real way that you have zero gaps in coverage? If you are leasing that car, you most certainly know you need full time collision on that car. Does whoever you lease that car from know of your Uber activity and does your insurer?
> 
> 15,000/year I would make out to be very casual livery work, particularly if you also use the vehicle for personal driving too. Say you limit your driving to 15,000 miles a year, you would be pretty lucky if 55 or 60% of those miles are billed. lets say you do 9,000 billed miles (that should be generous), that doesn't earn you much. What is Detroit/mile? I thought Detroit was pretty low.
> 
> I digress: Are the people you lease from aware and onboard with your activity? How did you really resolve the insurance issue? I would think you have rather exact needs. I also feel you are avoiding the question. I believe Tx rides had the same question.


My primary beef with "Ubetrons" (just kidding!!!) had been with the pro-uber drivers who claim profit which only exists if they take a huge risk which could devastate an average new driver. There are some who have taken the steps to be 100% covered (5stars), there are some who advocate LYING to the carrier, their lenders, and the public (-1stars And 5poxes) and there are those who are gullible enough to take the advice of the latter. (0stars and many unexpected poxes to follow)

I don't know where this OP falls, he has not answered.


----------



## riChElwAy (Jan 13, 2015)

at what point do these insurance companies realize what is going on and take action of some kind ? ?


----------



## mjo (Jun 2, 2015)

The insurance company that denies coverage does not care. It is the insurance company that insures the "other vehicle" that pays. Insurance companies are pass throughs. They adjust their rates upward for the additional risk. Lessors of vehicles and financers of vehicles get screwed when the vehicle is damaged and there is no comprehensive and collision. Their collateral is compromised and they have to chase the lessee or borrower. They also charge higher rates to the rest of us so we are all paying for Uber's valuation.


----------



## riChElwAy (Jan 13, 2015)

you'd think by now that we have some actuarial data


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Is asking for details that matter an example of being negative?


----------



## mjo (Jun 2, 2015)

riChElwAy said:


> you'd think by now that we have some actuarial data


That is one of the items that uber is stonewalling California about. The number of accidents Uber drivers have been in. Insurance companies do an individual analysis on cab drivers in Boston. I have seen rates from $3,700 to $9,000 plus for minimum liability coverage of 20/40.


----------



## riChElwAy (Jan 13, 2015)

not only are there hundreds of thousands of uberX cars driving around hiding from their insurance companies, but all of the other Ubers.. Black, SUV, Plus... these are not TCP's anymore, they're behaving like taxis .. ON DEMAND instant service .. no pre-arranged appointments just ON DEMAND NOW RIGHT NOW 

this whole Uber thing has got to be greatest insurance scam we've ever seen


----------



## Adbam (Jun 25, 2015)

Detroit makes .75 cents a mile I don't see how anyone make a living on that. Your lease states 15k a year. That means your part time. Even if you had no dead miles and didn't drive anywhere but uber that's only 12,000$ a year. I know there is the flag drop fee and 18 cents a min but that would surely be taken by Uber cut. 

Simple truth driving in Detroit on a lease sucks. I'm not being negative I'm being realistic.


----------



## KingTravisHasNoClothes (Jun 11, 2015)

Arttrans said:


> I have tried to promote some sense of a positive attitude on the forum but sometimes people just can't accept that. Bottom line, stop driving and get a real job. I really feel bad for people who live in a negative world. Go over my posts and you will see that I have not called one person a name or used a derogatory comment about them but I have had more than a few leveled at me. Bottom line, anyone can drive a car but not everyone can or will be successful. Park the car and stop calling yourself an Uber driver. P.S. I'm not going anywhere so bring it on. And as always, thanks for the reply.


Please forgive me, it is not my intention to come off rude/obnoxious .
I've been reading your posts and I keep getting a certain sense about your "Bottom line" quote. And I've got to ask, Travis is that you ?
If not, then my guess is your a "manager" in uber support who probably just got promoted and made it your personal goal to fight the good fight against all this, "negativity" being spewed upon Uber (the new Enron of 2015).
My question is, do you believe that each and every negative comment is simply a bad attitude ?.
Everyone agrees that life is not fair, but it's safe to say that uber is nothing more than a vail disguise in prostitution. Preying on the the individuals who are simply trying to make ends meet.
The definition of the word partner is as follows;

*1*. 
a person who takes part in an undertaking with another or others, especially in a business or company with shared risks and profits.
synonyms: colleague, associate, coworker, fellow worker, collaborator, comrade, teammate;
_archaic_compeer
"business partners"

And there is nothing in that definition that Uber comes remotely close too

Basically I'm calling you a fraud. 
PS ; Travis , you coming over for poker tonight ? or are you gonna stay home and play monopoly .


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Arttrans said:


> This just in from the Today Show 7/16/15. You can actually make money if you want. Check out the link.


POST # 1/Arttrans: Bostonian Bison also
Thanks You for
Your Service. Your Video lacked Audio.
NBD. Went to YouTube directly, but
Video was out of focus and I saw NO
LINK.. Please provide so the Thread
can continue.

Bison has the Questions!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Arttrans Thank you for your service. With that said, what I read in between the lines of your email is that you are smarter than everyone else. If you want to provide all the facts and figures to show how smart you are then lets do it. Otherwise a "leased car with plenty of miles" is bs to me. That isn't free. You pay the lease right? What does it cost per mile? How many miles do you get included? What do extra miles cost?
> 
> You are of the I only have to pay for gas camp, we've seen many before you and guess what, you are wrong. Welcome new member, look at some other posts and you'll see that this argument has been debunked before. Have fun driving your magic car and don't get into an accident otherwise you'll get a chance to see how far Uber will push the stick in before they start twisting it.


POST # 7/Disgusted Driver: Superlative
response there
South Park Patrolman Cartman. Don't
You love the "Spuds", full of "piss and vinegar," that, in case You DIDN'T READ
the Thread's Title, decides to Hypocriti-
cally SPEW NEGATIVITY with only his
2nd Post?

Time will tell, but me thinks that Fellow
U.S.N. Vietnam Era Member mistakenly
realized that he brought a Plastic Knife
to a Gunfight.

Please READ: Y'got 365,000 Posts and Re-
plies to LEARN from..........Use them and
try to be Less "Look-it" Me next time.

Bison Abides.


----------



## Arttrans (Jul 14, 2015)

Huberis said:


> You didn't answer my question. What is your relationship with your insurance company that you can say, in a real way that you have zero gaps in coverage? If you are leasing that car, you most certainly know you need full time collision on that car. Does whoever you lease that car from know of your Uber activity and does your insurer?
> 
> 15,000/year I would make out to be very casual livery work, particularly if you also use the vehicle for personal driving too. Say you limit your driving to 15,000 miles a year, you would be pretty lucky if 55 or 60% of those miles are billed. lets say you do 9,000 billed miles (that should be generous), that doesn't earn you much. What is Detroit/mile? I thought Detroit was pretty low.
> 
> I digress: Are the people you lease from aware and onboard with your activity? How did you really resolve the insurance issue? I would think you have rather exact needs. I also feel you are avoiding the question. I believe Tx rides had the same question.


My car insurance


KingTravisHasNoClothes said:


> Please forgive me, it is not my intention to come off rude/obnoxious .
> I've been reading your posts and I keep getting a certain sense about your "Bottom line" quote. And I've got to ask, Travis is that you ?
> If not, then my guess is your a "manager" in uber support who probably just got promoted and made it your personal goal to fight the good fight against all this, "negativity" being spewed upon Uber (the new Enron of 2015).
> My question is, do you believe that each and every negative comment is simply a bad attitude ?.
> ...


Thanks for the post. No I don't work for Uber corporate, I'm just a driver. I'm a former small business owner of 30 years and believe me, that was no picnic. As you know, the failure rate is enormous. I defied the odds by not giving up or giving in. I had a family to support. Being ex military, Navy Aviation Aircrew Vietnam, did not hurt. There were more than a few times I did not take a paycheck or a vacation, but my employees always got theirs. People always said how lucky I was and my response was, the harder I work the luckier I get. I know business is tough and it's not for everyone. People doing this as a full time job are nuts. You and everyone else can call me what you want but I have been in the trenches, big time. I'm going to say something to everyone, including you. I'm including you because you called me a fraud, you don't even know me. Remember when you were in the 4th grade and something didn't go your way. I'll bet you were the guy that took your ball and went home. Bottom line, quit *****ing, shut the **** up and do your job or do something else with your life. Sorry for the foul language but you negative people have issues routed deeper than Uber. Talking to you people is like trying to pick up a dog turd by the clean end. I'll still be here so keep complaining and I'll still answer back.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

riChElwAy said:


> you'd think by now that we have some actuarial data


Not so much...because so many drivers were not truthful. It is costly for an insurance company to investigate to prove otherwise, it is costly for them to pay out, as well. The NAIC put out a white paper a while ago which addressed some of the major concerns, like Trolling risks, duty to defend, etc. all of these risks, if the pan out to be costly, will cost everyone. Same with health care.:-(

http://www.naic.org/documents/commi...g_exposure_adopted_tnc_white_paper_150331.pdf


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Arttrans said:


> My car insurance
> 
> Thanks for the post. No I don't work for Uber corporate, I'm just a driver. I'm a former small business owner of 30 years and believe me, that was no picnic. As you know, the failure rate is enormous. I defied the odds by not giving up or giving in. I had a family to support. Being ex military, Navy Aviation Aircrew Vietnam, did not hurt. There were more than a few times I did not take a paycheck or a vacation, but my employees always got theirs. People always said how lucky I was and my response was, the harder I work the luckier I get. I know business is tough and it's not for everyone. People doing this as a full time job are nuts. You and everyone else can call me what you want but I have been in the trenches, big time. I'm going to say something to everyone, including you. I'm including you because you called me a fraud, you don't even know me. Remember when you were in the 4th grade and something didn't go your way. I'll bet you were the guy that took your ball and went home. Bottom line, quit *****ing, shut the **** up and do your job or do something else with your life. Sorry for the foul language but you negative people have issues routed deeper than Uber. Talking to you people is like trying to pick up a dog turd by the clean end. I'll still be here so keep complaining and I'll still answer back.


Is there a reason you are not answering the specific questions about your lease agreement, and commercial coverage?


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

HOLY SMOKES! IT'S A GOOD THING Desert Driver is BACK!! His insurance expertise is desperately needed by Arttrans This NEWBIE Detroit driver is 65 yrs old, just sold his business and is risking it all to Uber in Motown!  Well on a positive note, bcuz it is clear Arttrans likes positivity, if he does get into an unfortunate accident and sued, I hear the plaintiff can't collect on your social security. Everything else is probably fair game tho.



Arttrans said:


> .....Thanks for the post. No I don't work for Uber corporate, I'm just a driver. I'm a former small business owner.....
> ......Being ex military, Navy Aviation Aircrew Vietnam, did not hurt.
> ......I know business is tough and it's not for everyone. People doing this as a full time job are nuts. You and everyone else can call me what you want but I have been in the trenches, big time.
> ...... Sorry for the foul language but you negative people have issues routed deeper than Uber. Talking to you people is like trying to pick up a dog turd by the clean end. I'll still be here so keep complaining and I'll still answer back.





Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 2/Disgusted Driver: Our know-
> it-all-NUberer has com-
> pared Posting Here to "...trying to pick
> up a Dog Turd from the clean end."
> ...


Yikes! 
Arttrans here's my advice: Don't assume anything. And if someone tells you something, but it's not in writing you can't count on it!

Tony Robbins says if you go through life chanting, there are no weeds in my garden, there are no weeds in my garden, there are no weeds in my garden, THE WEEDS WILL TAKE YOUR GARDEN!


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

UberRidiculous said:


> HOLY SMOKES! IT'S A GOOD THING Desert Driver is BACK!! His insurance expertise is desperately needed by Arttrans This NEWBIE Detroit driver is 65 yrs old, just sold his business and is risking it all to Uber in Motown!  Well on a positive note, bcuz it is clear Arttrans likes positivity, if he does get into an unfortunate accident and sued, I hear the plaintiff can't collect on your social security. Everything else is probably fair game tho.
> 
> Yikes!
> Arttrans here's my advice: Don't assume anything. And if someone tells you something, but it's not in writing you can't count on it!
> ...


That's right! And:just because your paranoid...it doesn't meant they aren't out to get you!!!!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Arttrans said:


> I totally get what you are saying. My lease payments are the same regardless if I drive for Uber or pleasure. I have 15K per year with a 2 year lease. I won't come close to the cap. I have my insurance covered. I do understand the economics and you are correct about the gas camp. All I am saying is, it's our business and Uber gives us a tool to use and a chance to make of it what we can. Uber is not responsible for me, I am, and because I choose to be an entrepreneur it's all on me. Uber is in business to make money and so am I. A profit is a profit. It may not be as good as we want but it's still more than we had. No one that knows their costs is going to drive and loose money. I'm sure they are out there but they are not my responsibility or Uber's. Thanks again, good talk.


So no answer at all.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Arttrans or anyone else following this thread, can someone please translate "My car insurance" for me into a meaningful response to my question? That doesn't mean much. Is it meant to be some sort of word association?

"My Car Insurance"
Answer: "What is the phrase: Clueless people who take my money but who do tend to know lots of lawyers."

I'll take Uber Obfuscation for $200 Alex.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

If all you can offer is "My insurance. " You ain't got shit.


----------



## LA Cabbie (Nov 4, 2014)

People, in the cab industry there are owner-operators that are rich through family, the old country, or some other scheme, and all they do is sit at the flyaway telling fish stories while rejecting every call they get. Some people out there just don't need the money and are doing this gig just to get out of the house.


----------



## Arttrans (Jul 14, 2015)

Tx rides said:


> That's right! And:just because your paranoid...it doesn't meant they aren't out to get you!!!!


"It doesn't mean, not meant" I didn't mean that, I meant to do that.


----------



## Arttrans (Jul 14, 2015)

Huberis said:


> Arttrans or anyone else following this thread, can someone please translate "My car insurance" for me into a meaningful response to my question? That doesn't mean much. Is it meant to be some sort of word association?
> 
> "My Car Insurance"
> Answer: "What is the phrase: Clueless people who take my money but who do tend to know lots of lawyers."
> ...


Maybe I am and do?


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Arttrans said:


> The negativity on this site is beyond believable but I am in for the long haul. For every Solution there is a Problem.


Don't you mean that for every problem there's a solution?

Anyway, in your own business, you had some control over costs. If a supplier raised rates, you could adjust your rates accordingly, either by increasing the retail price of the product or by cutting costs somewhere. With uber, you have no control over the price of the service you offer, nor do you have control over your expenses (gas, maintenance, etc.).

Also, since you already have been a successful business owner, why not just start your own livery service instead of driving for uber?


----------



## Arttrans (Jul 14, 2015)

Huberis said:


> If all you can offer is "My insurance. " You ain't got shit.


You can make way more money being a mind reader than driving for Uber. Look into it.


----------



## Arttrans (Jul 14, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Don't you mean that for every problem there's a solution?
> 
> Anyway, in your own business, you had some control over costs. If a supplier raised rates, you could adjust your rates accordingly, either by increasing the retail price of the product or by cutting costs somewhere. With uber, you have no control over the price of the service you offer, nor do you have control over your costs (gas, maintenance, etc.).
> 
> Also, since you already have been a successful business owner, why not just start your own livery service instead of driving for uber?


No I don't because a lot of the people here turn a solution into a problem. It's a play on words. Owning a business is a lot of fun and work. If you start one I'll come to work for you and I'll be the best worker you could ever imagine.


----------



## Arttrans (Jul 14, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> So no answer at all.


I make money and it's none of your business.


----------



## Arttrans (Jul 14, 2015)

UberRidiculous said:


> HOLY SMOKES! IT'S A GOOD THING Desert Driver is BACK!! His insurance expertise is desperately needed by Arttrans This NEWBIE Detroit driver is 65 yrs old, just sold his business and is risking it all to Uber in Motown!  Well on a positive note, bcuz it is clear Arttrans likes positivity, if he does get into an unfortunate accident and sued, I hear the plaintiff can't collect on your social security. Everything else is probably fair game tho.
> 
> Yikes!
> Arttrans here's my advice: Don't assume anything. And if someone tells you something, but it's not in writing you can't count on it!
> ...


From that statement you are a half empty glass kind of person. Here is me, it's going to be a great day. Here's you, no it's not.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Arttrans said:


> I make money and it's none of your business.


So basically you're here to sell Uber SunShit (Sunshine + Bullshit) without going into the specifics of how driving for Uber is not covered by your personal car insurance, or commercial driving being prohibited by your car lease, or how you're making any money at ¢75/Mile?
Yeah, good luck with trying to sell that SunShit on this forum!


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

Arttrans said:


> From that statement you are a half empty glass kind of person. Here is me, it's going to be a great day. Here's you, no it's not.


You didn't read it then. Your glass has weeds. You pretend not to see the weeds. I'm busy pulling the weeds so I can drink from the glass. Your mouth is full of weeds. That's okay. All of us enjoy it when newbies like yourself come in full of enthusiasm mixed with piss & vinegar. All we ask is that in the future, please don't change your name & avatar if you feel differently in a few months. It gets harder for us to see the evolution.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Arttrans said:


> Here is me, it's going to be a great day. Here's you, no it's not.


Here is me:
Today is likely to be roughly the same as previous the year driving for Uber. Somewhere between mediocre and shit. But there is always hope that today will be great. If it is, that's great.
Most of 2014 was pretty good but it just doesn't happen anymore.
I hope that 2016 is going to be great. It's just that based on previous experience driving Uber I have no real reason to believe that it will be great or even good.

There is always hope. Being optimistic is a good thing. Being optimistic to a fault is not a good thing.


----------



## Arttrans (Jul 14, 2015)

Backdash said:


> Here is me:
> Today is likely to be roughly the same as previous the year driving for Uber. Somewhere between mediocre and shit. But there is always hope that today will be great. If it is that's great.
> Most of 2014 was pretty good but it just doesn't happen anymore.
> I hope that 2016 is going to be great. It's just that based on previous experience driving Uber I have no real reason to believe that it will be great or even good.
> ...


Finally, a real dialogue. Thank you. Your right but don't quit, business goes up and down.


----------



## Arttrans (Jul 14, 2015)

UberRidiculous said:


> You didn't read it then. Your glass has weeds. You pretend not to see the weeds. I'm busy pulling the weeds so I can drink from the glass. Your mouth is full of weeds. That's okay. All of us enjoy it when newbies like yourself come in full of enthusiasm mixed with piss & vinegar. All we ask is that in the future, please don't change your name & avatar if you feel differently in a few months. It gets harder for us to see the evolution.


Owned a small business for 30 years. U.S. Navy Aviation Vietnam. Do you really think I would hide. Just because I am new to the forum doesn't mean I'm new.


----------



## Arttrans (Jul 14, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> So basically you're here to sell Uber SunShit (Sunlight + Bullshit) without going into the specifics of driving for Uber not being covered by your personal car insurance, commercial driving being prohibited by your car lease, or how you're making any money at ¢75/Mile?
> Yeah, good luck with trying to sell that SunShit on this forum!


You made my point exactly. "Sell that SunShit on this forum". This forum being the key words.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Arttrans said:


> Your right but don't quit, business goes up and down.


I know that. As a matter of fact that's precisely what I pointed out in a previous response to this thread.



Backdash said:


> Running your own business good and bad days/weeks/months just happen as a matter of course for a bunch of different reasons. Hopefully the good and bad average out to enough of a profit to make it worthwhile. Same with us driving, good days, bad days, ok days and great days. Such is life.
> 
> Changing the playing field with rate cuts turns great days into good days, good days into just OK days, OK days into bad days and bad days into shit.
> There are several other variables that I as the business owner would normally have control over but in this case (Uber) do not.
> ...


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Arttrans said:


> Owned a small business for 30 years. U.S. Navy Aviation Vietnam.


Good on you for that, really. Always nice to hear a personal success story with armed forces service as the cherry on top.

So how many more times are you going to tell us?


----------



## Arttrans (Jul 14, 2015)

Backdash said:


> Good on you for that, really. Always nice to hear a personal success story with armed forces service as the cherry on top.
> 
> So how many more times are you going to tell us?


As many as it takes to get people's heads out of their ass, wake up and deal with the real world. If you think it sucks, quit, get out.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Backdash said:


> Good on you for that, really. Always nice to hear a personal success story with armed forces service as the cherry on top.
> 
> So how many more times are you going to tell us?





Arttrans said:


> As many as it takes to get people's heads out of their ass, wake up and deal with the real world. If you think it sucks, quit, get out.


HUH?


----------



## Arttrans (Jul 14, 2015)

Backdash said:


> HUH?


You honestly didn't understand my reply! Not "HUH", OMG!


----------



## Shine'ola (Oct 7, 2014)

HEY boys and girls, THIS ARTTRAN GUY SERVED OUR COUNTRY AND OWNED HIS OWN BUSINESS. just thought I would give y'all a heads up


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Arttrans said:


> You honestly didn't understand my reply! Not "HUH", OMG!


Correct, I don't undestand. Would you you clarify for me as to how your personal success story with armed forces service as the cherry on top is going to get people's heads out of their ass?


----------



## Arttrans (Jul 14, 2015)

Shine'ola said:


> HEY boys and girls, THIS ARTTRAN GUY SERVED OUR COUNTRY AND OWNED HIS OWN BUSINESS. just thought I would give y'all a heads up


Did you serve? If not that's okay but remember, I served so you could spout bullshit. 1st Amendment.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Time to "Unwatch Thread".
I've got better things to do, than feed this troll!


----------



## Arttrans (Jul 14, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> Time to "Unwatch Thread".
> I've got better things to do, than feed this troll!
> View attachment 10032


Good, one last pain. Here is a great lesson, if you can't handle the truth or can't post real help for other drivers and are threatened by positive people, quit. Makes sense to me.


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

The truth is you're coming here and lecturing drivers that have had their rates cut 3-4 times. The truth is you're driving in one of the worst markets in America at .60 a mile on uberx. Drivers on here know at those rates it's a scam but you're telling us otherwise. Maybe you should take a minute and inform yourself on operating costs and proper insurance coverage for your wonderful .60 a mile gig.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Arttrans said:


> "It doesn't mean, not meant" I didn't mean that, I meant to do that.


Fat fingers. My bad.
Now... Are you just refusing to answer the questions?


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Show me, don't tell me. Show me how much you made last week and how many miles you drove and what type of vehicle you have. Then we will all shut up and bow before you.

By the way, what is Scottish about you? Your ancestry? Or do you have any real ties?


----------



## UPModerator (Jul 14, 2014)

3 members warned. Let's keep the conversation civil here folks.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Thanks Mod!
I wonder who complained.....


----------



## Arttrans (Jul 14, 2015)

AintWorthIt said:


> The truth is you're coming here and lecturing drivers that have had their rates cut 3-4 times. The truth is you're driving in one of the worst markets in America at .60 a mile on uberx. Drivers on here know at those rates it's a scam but you're telling us otherwise. Maybe you should take a minute and inform yourself on operating costs and proper insurance coverage for your wonderful .60 a mile gig.


The truth is I am trying to stay positive. If I'm not making money, I'm not driving. Why's that so hard to understand.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Rather than focus on negativity, something just struck me that might be interesting and useful. I personally don't care whether or not you make money. You value your time Arttrans to the degree that if kept to a very casual pace, it's worth it for you. That's fine, full glass, gotchya.

Could you please sir, describe your relationship with your insurance company as to how you secured complete collision coverage on your leased vehicle? What did the people you lease from say when you described your rideshare activity to them?

An answer to that question, would be very helpful to a lot of people on here. If you are unable to answer my question with a meaningful response, could you share with me why you have felt a need to avoid answering the question?

If the details of that arrangement are something you feel you don't want to share, that's fine. Simply let me know and I will stop asking you.

As far as people having a negative or positive tone on threads and forum. I believe most of the people on here are trying to be helpful and informative. There were many attempts on here to steer the thread toward something substantive.

One of the problems with trying to suppress negative sentiment in favor of more positive language is that to a certain degree, and I believe it applies to this forum and this thread in particular:

The idea of negative comments, seems to upset people who come here looking for encouragement and approval with respect to what their new activity of driving. Is that the best use for the forum beyond a reasonable degree Arttrans? What is the cost of putting a premium on being positive? How should we do that here and still keep the forum engaging, meaningful, informative, something that will allow the forum to help a driver make more informed decisions?

If you aren't able to answer the insurance question, so be it. Is the need for being positive in this thread a need for approval? That is a pretty basic need. You seem to avoid answering any question concerning details of how you operate. If you simply need positive energy, couldn't you simply seek that out from your family and friends? This forum may need to be a cheerleader, but to what degree? For encouragement to continue blindly down a path, I can get the from the guy sitting next to me at the bar on my night off.

Peace, enjoy your day.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Arttrans said:


> The truth is I am trying to stay positive. If I'm not making money, I'm not driving. Why's that so hard to understand.


Is that our responsibility to you here on this forum? To provide sustenance, to enable you to stay positive? Should it be at the cost of having our questions answered in a meaningful way? Are both needs mutually exclusive as this thread suggests?


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Arttrans said:


> The truth is I am trying to stay positive. If I'm not making money, I'm not driving. Why's that so hard to understand.


A positive attitude goes a long way for sure.
Nobody here would find fault if you stopped driving because you weren't making money. Nobody here would be surprised if that happened, it happens all the time.


----------



## Shine'ola (Oct 7, 2014)

Arttrans said:


> Did you serve? If not that's okay but remember, I served so you could spout bullshit. 1st Amendment.


hey Captain America Business man mathematician, you seem to think we have all forgotten about your service and great knowledge of checks and balances of running / owning a business. Just like Al, I'm only trying to help.


----------



## Arttrans (Jul 14, 2015)

Shine'ola said:


> hey Captain America Business man mathematician, you seem to think we have all forgotten about your service and great knowledge of checks and balances of running / owning a business. Just like Al, I'm only trying to help.
> View attachment 10035


Good one and very intelligent, said no one ever!


----------



## Arttrans (Jul 14, 2015)

Shine'ola said:


> hey Captain America Business man mathematician, you seem to think we have all forgotten about your service and great knowledge of checks and balances of running / owning a business. Just like Al, I'm only trying to help.
> View attachment 10035


I also copied and saved the picture because it is good. Thanks.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Arttrans said:


> I also copied and saved the picture because it is good. Thanks.


Just don't jerk off to it, it could make you go blind.


----------



## Arttrans (Jul 14, 2015)

It makes me go blind just looking at him. Scary.


----------



## Adbam (Jun 25, 2015)

Huberis said:


> Rather than focus on negativity, something just struck me that might be interesting and useful. I personally don't care whether or not you make money. You value your time Arttrans to the degree that if kept to a very casual pace, it's worth it for you. That's fine, full glass, gotchya.
> 
> Could you please sir, describe your relationship with your insurance company as to how you secured complete collision coverage on your leased vehicle? What did the people you lease from say when you described your rideshare activity to them?
> 
> ...


Wow hube, you just skyrocketed to top 10 fav forum member in my mind. Very well put. GOOD JOB!


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Arttrans said:


> I have 15K per year with a 2 year lease. I won't come close to the cap. I have my insurance covered.


If you only have 15k miles/yr w/o charge from your lease,
AND you are driving Uber and driving less than 15k miles/yr, including your personal miles,
then you are not driving Uber...
at least not seriously.

As ANY casual Uber driver can tell you, just driving evening hours after work and on weekends it's easy to put 1,000 miles/wk on your car.

As far as being 'covered' with your insurance - that's meaningless unless you share with us what your idea of 'covered' is. Because if you think that your personal policy without a rideshare rider covers you as a rideshare driver, you're sadly mistaken. And Uber's policy is all but worthless in covering you and your vehicle - it's there to protect the passenger and anyone you may hurt or the other property you may damage while active in the rideshare.


----------



## secretadmirer (Jul 19, 2015)

Welcome back Randy Shears. We missed you and your adoration with UBER.


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

Arttrans said:


> The truth is I am trying to stay positive. If I'm not making money, I'm not driving. Why's that so hard to understand.


Why so insecure. Drive or don't. It is easy to find out if you are making money, with detailed records and conservative accounting. Negative posters know that most drivers turn a miserable hourly wage, with high risk, and working conditions amount to pretty poor ones with lots of customer abuse. And so we advise people to try and find some other job. What so hard to understand about this?

Maybe people want to feel like small-business owners when they and Uber and the passengers know they're basically underemployed volunteers killing time.


----------



## mizzrock (Jan 3, 2015)

troubleinrivercity said:


> Why so insecure. Drive or don't. It is easy to find out if you are making money, with detailed records and conservative accounting. Negative posters know that most drivers turn a miserable hourly wage, with high risk, and working conditions amount to pretty poor ones with lots of customer abuse. And so we advise people to try and find some other job. What so hard to understand about this?
> 
> _Maybe people want to feel like small-business owners when they and Uber and the passengers know they're basically underemployed volunteers killing time_.


I'm just in denial. I want an office job. Uber kills time for me to get my degree and hope for a better job market.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

I think I am going to peace out on this thread. It is completely worthless. There are more than enough contributors on this thread with good sense...... someone tag me if the OP decides to post something resembling a worthwhile response to one of the umpteen questions asked of him. 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Arttrans (Jul 14, 2015)

Being new to this forum I did not know what to expect. Sorry if I ruffled any feathers. I'm going to accept the fact that most people are negative and deal with it. I don't answer people's personal questions about me because it's none of their business. With that being said, Uber on!


----------



## Like...are you my uber? (Jun 11, 2015)

Arttrans said:


> Being new to this forum I did not know what to expect. Sorry if I ruffled any feathers. I'm going to accept the fact that most people are negative and deal with it. I don't answer people's personal questions about me because it's none of their business. With that being said, Uber on!


Yes, we are all negative. That's the answer. Has nothing to do with watching our earnings decrease, or being treated like shit by entitled passengers, or being lied to by a company many of us helped build, or being told we don't have a right to be mad by newbies, or having newbies report our comments because they are sensitive babies. But yeah, uber on, and yes I should get a different job.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Arttrans said:


> Being new to this forum I did not know what to expect. Sorry if I ruffled any feathers. I'm going to accept the fact that most people are negative and deal with it. I don't answer people's personal questions about me because it's none of their business. With that being said, Uber on!


Just read this in my email. Emphasis on "New to this forum" You barely drive. If what you want is motivation or encouragement. This forum does in fact provide a reasonable amount of that.

If you ask the encouragement to come at the expense of sparing people's opinions or at the expense of reality, this is not the place for that. You have other places to get that kind of encouragement.

Try to look at the criticism with a touch of objectivity. Purely framing any criticism as negative is inaccurate. ASAT.


----------



## Shine'ola (Oct 7, 2014)

I guess we will just have to accept the facts that your business savvy gives you an edge over us and your math is right and ours is wrong. Your math is 75 miles at 75 cents = $200, our math was 75 miles @ 75 cents = $45 after Uber's 20%. Please forgive us for being negative as we are just now starting to grasp how this all works after driving for over a year and around 1000 rides. Thank you for shedding some light on these points for us and welcome to the forum.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Arttrans said:


> The negativity on this site is beyond believable but I am in for the long haul. For every Solution there is a Problem.


You can't afford the long haul. The problem here is Uber (greed), the solution, don't let them have your car or time (quit). If you're determined, then sign your car over to Uber, give them all the cash you have on hand, and all you plan on earning in the time you would have worked for them, and at least save your time and sanity.

**** Uber, it's a scam. You'll realize that - eventually.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Backdash said:


> Running your own business good and bad days/weeks/months just happen as a matter of course for a bunch of different reasons. Hopefully the good and bad average out to enough of a profit to make it worthwhile. Same with us driving, good days, bad days, ok days and great days. Such is life.


True, but when your business partner is Kalanick/Uber, you're guaranteed to get ****ed everyday!



Backdash said:


> Of course being smart can keep you above water but there comes a point where you may be pushed under the same water due to lack of control


Let's see how long you can stay "above water" (can you fly?) with that big black Uber dick up your ass!

You're delusional thinking this is a workable business. You'd be better off working at Walmart or McDonalds. Also, people wouldn't laugh at you so much.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

OMG! A 19 second clip that mentions absolutely nothing about anyone making money driving for Uber is supposed to prove someone can make money by driving for Uber?

My god, you're crazy!


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

DriverJ said:


> You can't afford the long haul. The problem here is Uber (greed), the solution, don't let them have your car or time (quit). If you're determined, then sign your car over to Uber, give them all the cash you have on hand, and all you plan on earning in the time you would have worked for them, and at least save your time and sanity.
> 
> F_Uber, it's a scam. You'll realize that - eventually.


And those are the easy bad days. While Ubering in Motown one must also hope you don't get into a car accident with a pax in your car while lying to your insurance company and your lease company about how you're using the car. And hope you're next ping isn't to or from the airport or other locale (AnnArbor) where there is potential for tickets, and impound of your car for not having chauffeur license, commercial plates, & commercial insurance. Then hope Uber still 'has driver's backs' and will pay for those things. But still not sure if they affect your record permanently or insurance rates that's if not canceled altogether.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Arttrans said:


> I have tried to promote some sense of a positive attitude on the forum but sometimes people just can't accept that. Bottom line, stop driving and get a real job. I really feel bad for people who live in a negative world. Go over my posts and you will see that I have not called one person a name or used a derogatory comment about them but I have had more than a few leveled at me. Bottom line, anyone can drive a car but not everyone can or will be successful. Park the car and stop calling yourself an Uber driver. P.S. I'm not going anywhere so bring it on. And as always, thanks for the reply.


Many here, myself included, have driven Uber and quit because there is no money to be made, and it is getting worse, not better. I can only speak for myself, but I try to let others know it's not something that you want to get involved with. Unfortunately, there are some (many) that insist on finding out the hard way.

Go find out the hard way. You'll be one of the *few-posts-wonders* that come and go as soon as they realize how bad Uber sucks.

I've never even gotten a "Thank You" for trying to dissuade their dumb asses.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> My primary beef with "Ubetrons" (just kidding!!!) had been with the pro-uber drivers who claim profit which only exists if they take a huge risk which could devastate an average new driver. There are some who have taken the steps to be 100% covered (5stars), there are some who advocate LYING to the carrier, their lenders, and the public (-1stars And 5poxes) and there are those who are gullible enough to take the advice of the latter. (0stars and many unexpected poxes to follow)
> 
> I don't know where this OP falls, he has not answered.


I believe he's in the third group - _Ignorance is Bliss._


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Sure, keep driving for roughly $8.00 an hour after expenses and hope you never get into an accident!
> 
> How much are you making Ace? Check from Uber, hours worked to get it and total miles driven. Figure it out and you'll see the solution is that X sucks!


I'd bet he's doing great. His last business was Amway. He'd make $600, even $700 per year. With this newfangled, high-tech., next big thing 'Uber', he can make that in little more than 7 or 8 months!

*Uber - because you'll believe anything.*


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Arttrans said:


> I totally get what you are saying. My lease payments are the same regardless if I drive for Uber or pleasure. I have 15K per year with a 2 year lease. I won't come close to the cap. I have my insurance covered. I do understand the economics and you are correct about the gas camp. All I am saying is, it's our business and Uber gives us a tool to use and a chance to make of it what we can. Uber is not responsible for me, I am, and because I choose to be an entrepreneur it's all on me. Uber is in business to make money and so am I. A profit is a profit. It may not be as good as we want but it's still more than we had. No one that knows their costs is going to drive and loose money. I'm sure they are out there but they are not my responsibility or Uber's. Thanks again, good talk.


You have commercial insurance, right?


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Shine'ola said:


> hey Captain America Business man mathematician, you seem to think we have all forgotten about your service and great knowledge of checks and balances of running / owning a business. Just like Al, I'm only trying to help.
> View attachment 10035


Effing great!


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Backdash said:


> it happens all the time


It happens every time...eventually.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Huberis said:


> I think I am going to peace out on this thread. It is completely worthless. There are more than enough contributors on this thread with good sense...... someone tag me if the OP decides to post something resembling a worthwhile response to one of the umpteen questions asked of him.
> 
> Thank you in advance.


You won't get any facts from this guy. He's decided Uber is 'good', so it must be.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

troubleinrivercity said:


> Maybe people want to feel like small-business owners when they and Uber and the passengers know they're basically underemployed volunteers killing time.


Wow! Such a beautiful string of words. It's the Uber experience in one sentence.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Arttrans said:


> The truth is I am trying to stay positive. If I'm not making money, I'm not driving. Why's that so hard to understand.


You actually have to go do it to find out if it's a viable business or not? Isn't Detroit like $0.75/mile, $1.00 Base Fare, and $4.00 minimum fare?

One question - *ARE YOU ****ING INSANE?* You think this can be a profitable business?

What was the business that you had for 30 years? Was it a lemonade stand?

Do you have to wear a helmet, even when you're not on a motorcycle?

Does your mom take care of you and get a check from the government every month?


----------



## secretadmirer (Jul 19, 2015)

DriverJ said:


> You actually have to go do it to find out if it's a viable business or not? Isn't Detroit like $0.75/mile, $1.00 Base Fare, and $4.00 minimum fare?
> 
> One question - *ARE YOU ****ING INSANE?* You think this can be a profitable business?
> 
> ...


Driver J delivers the truth as usual. They need you on this forum.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Arttrans said:


> I have tried to promote some sense of a positive attitude on the forum but sometimes people just can't accept that. Bottom line, stop driving and get a real job. I really feel bad for people who live in a negative world. Go over my posts and you will see that I have not called one person a name or used a derogatory comment about them but I have had more than a few leveled at me. Bottom line, anyone can drive a car but not everyone can or will be successful. Park the car and stop calling yourself an Uber driver. P.S. I'm not going anywhere so bring it on. And as always, thanks for the reply.


I've very successful at driving a car, it's that whole "blood from a turnip", (read: money from Uber) thing I haven't figured out.

It seems you know how to make $0.75/mile, go a long, long way. Maybe you'd like to share?

It may have worked...in 1960!!


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

secretadmirer said:


> Driver J delivers the truth as usual. They need you on this forum.


Someone needs me? I'm nearly in tears. Uber said they needed me, but then cheated on me. I mean cheated me.


----------



## secretadmirer (Jul 19, 2015)

DriverJ said:


> Someone needs me? I'm nearly in tears. Uber said they needed me, but then cheated on me. I mean cheated me.


not uber, the potential uberers need to see that .75/mile isn't going to make them rich lol.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Arttrans said:


> No I'm not going to or have lectured anyone. Is stating fact or passing on my life experience, in a positive manner, bothersome? At 65, I have been around the block a few times. Believe it or not, some people have more real life experience than you do. Just saying!


I believe on one of those trips around the block someone boinked you on the head and gave you a little case of brain damage!


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

secretadmirer said:


> not uber, the potential uberers need to see that .75/mile isn't going to make them rich lol.


Nor is it going to make them money!


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

KingTravisHasNoClothes said:


> Please forgive me, it is not my intention to come off rude/obnoxious .
> I've been reading your posts and I keep getting a certain sense about your "Bottom line" quote. And I've got to ask, Travis is that you ?
> If not, then my guess is your a "manager" in uber support who probably just got promoted and made it your personal goal to fight the good fight against all this, "negativity" being spewed upon Uber (the new Enron of 2015).
> My question is, do you believe that each and every negative comment is simply a bad attitude ?.
> ...


I believe Uber's definition of 'partner' is: _One who willingly, often because of financial desperation, mental deficiencies, or simply being gullible, will allow the corresponding 'partner' to insert their male sexual organ into the rear orifice of first said partner, with the expectation of profiting financially. _


----------



## secretadmirer (Jul 19, 2015)

DriverJ said:


> I believe Uber's definition of 'partner' is: _One who willingly, often because of financial desperation, mental deficiencies, or simply being gullible, will allow the corresponding 'partner' to insert their male sexual organ into the rear orifice of first said partner, with the expectation of profiting financially. _


lolololoolo I mean as muttley would say, kee hee hee hee hee


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Arttrans said:


> Finally, a real dialogue. Thank you. Your right but don't quit, business goes up and down.


Are you ****ing kidding me?? You're driving for $0.75/mile and you're gonna tell us business goes up and down? Do you own a ****ing calculator? Do you understand profit? You have to be Travis Kalanick, no one else is that stupid.

By the way - it's "YOU'RE", not "YOUR" in you sentence up above. That bugs the shit out of me.

You're <-- the one that had the successful business for 30 years, right?


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

DriverJ said:


> Someone needs me? I'm nearly in tears. Uber said they needed me, but then cheated on me. I mean cheated me.


Omg!  I need you. I may have to help keep & defend DriverJ bcuz it's helping me feel more like my OCD really is not so bad after all. lol
DriverJ be careful friend, did you see the mod warned a few people. You may want to tweak some of these.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Arttrans said:


> Being new to this forum I did not know what to expect. Sorry if I ruffled any feathers. I'm going to accept the fact that most people are negative and deal with it. I don't answer people's personal questions about me because it's none of their business. With that being said, Uber on!


You have to be an Uber employee. A first grader would realize Uber was a bad idea. An impossible prospect of a successful business.

Are you pre-school by any chance?


----------



## secretadmirer (Jul 19, 2015)

DriverJ is in top form!!!!


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

UberRidiculous said:


> Omg!  I need you. I may have to help keep & defend DriverJ bcuz it's helping me feel more like my OCD really is not so bad after all. lol
> DriverJ be careful friend, did you see the mod warned a few people. You may want to tweak some of these.


Tweak? Never! Give me posting freedom, or give me death! I believe Patrick Henry said that. Maybe not verbatim, but that's what he meant, I bet.  Thank you btw.


----------



## Like...are you my uber? (Jun 11, 2015)

They warned me and I was pretty benign compared to J.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

DriverJ said:


> You can't afford the long haul. The problem here is Uber (greed), the solution, don't let them have your car or time (quit). If you're determined, then sign your car over to Uber, give them all the cash you have on hand, and all you plan on earning in the time you would have worked for them, and at least save your time and sanity.
> ***** Uber, it's a scam*. You'll realize that - eventually.


Come on... don't hold back... tell us how you REALLY feel.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Backdash said:


> Running your own business good and bad days/weeks/months just happen as a matter of course for a bunch of different reasons. Hopefully the good and bad average out to enough of a profit to make it worthwhile. Same with us driving, good days, bad days, ok days and great days. Such is life.
> 
> Changing the playing field with rate cuts turns great days into good days, good days into just OK days, OK days into bad days and bad days into shit.
> There are several other variables that I as the business owner would normally have control over but in this case (Uber) do not.
> ...





DriverJ said:


> True, but when your business partner is Kalanick/Uber, you're guaranteed to get ****ed everyday!
> 
> Let's see how long you can stay "above water" (can you fly?) with that big black Uber dick up your ass!
> 
> You're delusional thinking this is a workable business. You'd be better off working at Walmart or McDonalds. Also, people wouldn't laugh at you so much.


If you're calling me delusional and I'm not sure you are or meant to, You didn't read my entire post of which you quoted only part


----------



## TakinItUpWithUber (Mar 14, 2015)

LAuberX said:


> Uber is perfect for people who have a lot of money in the bank from recently selling a business for a profit and can get by on minimum wage.
> 
> Uber sucks for people who expect to make what Uber advertises.


Agree. If you have a low monthly nut under $2k let's say then driving for Uber would make sense.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

UberRidiculous said:


> You didn't read it then. Your glass has weeds. You pretend not to see the weeds. I'm busy pulling the weeds so I can drink from the glass. Your mouth is full of weeds. That's okay. All of us enjoy it when newbies like yourself come in full of enthusiasm mixed with piss & vinegar. All we ask is that in the future, please don't change your name & avatar if you feel differently in a few months. It gets harder for us to see the evolution.


We're not negative. We just understand what's really going on with Uber.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Well he's 65. Shame that Uber takes advantage of those with early onset Alzheimers and/or dementia.


DriverJ said:


> I believe on one of those trips around the block someone boinked you on the head and gave you a little case of brain damage!


----------



## secretadmirer (Jul 19, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> We're not negative. We just understand what's really going on with Uber.
> View attachment 10083


that attachment about pisswater reminds me of an episode of bbtheory, where leonard tells Sheldon that honey attracts more flies then vinegar, and Sheldon says " so does mildew whats your point" lolololol,


----------



## LA#1x3 (Jul 9, 2015)

Huberis said:


> Uber reported a loss of great than $400,000,000. They are in business. Making money is not a current priority it seems. What is your insurance? If you do have a lease, I would guess you would need rather full coverage on that leased car..... collision for sure. It would imply to me that both your insurance company and the people you lease from are aware and supportive of your Uber driving with their car. I suppose it's possible, is that the case?


Lool nice come bak I bet my life his insurance dos not know he drives for uber and nor does the car company that he leased from.


----------



## SantaFe_Uber (May 13, 2015)

I was giddy reading this whole thread  Arttrans please report back to us when you're sober from the Uber Kool-Aid


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

secretadmirer said:


> that attachment about pisswater reminds me of an episode of bbtheory, where leonard tells Sheldon that honey attracts more flies then vinegar, and Sheldon says " so does mildew whats your point" lolololol,


I love Big Bang Theory!


----------



## riChElwAy (Jan 13, 2015)

Arttrans said:


> Just being honest and realistic.


nope you're.. Just being dumb and Kool-Aidy


----------



## Shine'ola (Oct 7, 2014)

our buddy Captain America, Mr. Business owner, Mathematician only has 18 likes in 61 post. People hate winners.


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

Shine'ola said:


> our buddy Captain America, Mr. Business owner, Mathematician only has 18 likes in 61 post. People hate winners.


 I disagree. We LOVE winners but not cheaters. Uber is a game where you can't claim a winning hand unless you show it!


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

It takes a while for new drivers to understand uber scam


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

Arttrans said:


> I would love to give everyone a lesson on Running their own Business verses being an Employee but? Here is my story; I owned a successful business for 30 years and recently sold it, for a profit, and retired. Having and running your own business is a risk, that is why so many small business fail, i.e. Uber Drivers. I am also a U.S. NAVY Vietnam Era Veteran. My car is leased with plenty of miles to spare and the maintenance is included. Insurance is a fixed cost so the variable is, gas. We all get deductions come tax time, just keep good records. Everyone can make being an Uber driver what thy want, work smart not hard. If anyone thinks you just log in and magically make money, they should punch a time clock at McDonald's because, there, you are guaranteed to make money. Don't shoot the messenger and thanks for replying.


What are you going to do when your lease is up? You're very likely in violation of the lease terms by driving Uber with your vehicle. Also, if you want to get another lease you cannot show Uber earnings or you will never get a lease unless of course you do it through Uber's scheme, which will cost you a lot more. Seems like your strategy is actually a short term one.


----------



## secretadmirer (Jul 19, 2015)

Arttrans said:


> This just in from the Today Show 7/16/15. You can actually make money if you want. Check out the link.


what amway on wheels?


----------



## LA#1x3 (Jul 9, 2015)

DriverJ said:


> Are you ****ing kidding me?? You're driving for $0.75/mile and you're gonna tell us business goes up and down? Do you own a ****ing calculator? Do you understand profit? You have to be Travis Kalanick, no one else is that stupid.
> 
> By the way - it's "YOU'RE", not "YOUR" in you sentence up above. That bugs the shit out of me.
> 
> You're <-- the one that had the successful business for 30 years, right?


Loool


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

These types of posts always read the same and are always started by the new driver. I hate being lied to time and time again by Uber. There are many of us who do this part time and have figured out a way to make it profitable. Posting the realities that come with driving for Uber should not be seen as "negative" but rather be seen as honest assessments from those with experience.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

As I've read through all these posts, I feel inclined to point out that this new driver has made every effort to keep positive and not resort to any name calling or other such berating banter. As I sit hear trying to be realistic, I must note that this sounds like a guy who has lived a full life and probably has several different income streams. There are many here in the same situation. I say, good for you. I imagine that those who try rely on Uber to make ends meet, are very frustrated, and in their plight, take it out on someone who comes across as the positive Uber dude. There are others who are simply blog trolls looking for attention and waiting for a response. I have figured out how to make Uber profitable. For me, Uber is a small (very small) income stream that I add to other sources I have. What Arttrans needs to understand is that what he perceives as negative is more often than not members who are posting the truth about working for Uber. I have been around long enough to see all the rate cuts and the e-mails explain how I would make more money as a result of such cuts. These are simply Uber lies. I feel that Uber needs to be called out on their lies. (They lie quite often) I believe that new drivers need to know the truth. There is a difference between the truth and being negative. Get some real drive time under your belt Arttrans, and then you'll have a better understanding of the realities of the ride share game. You seem like a genuinely intelligent, likeable person. I hope that my comments help you to understand that what appears negative may actually just be Uber truths. There will always be people who lash out at those with a different perspective, but I'm confident that you can read the difference between mean spirited people, trolls and people who are pointing out concrete facts based on experience.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

haji said:


> It takes a while for new drivers to understand uber scam


BUT...(make that a Yeahbut!)
If someone is violating terms of a lease, or insurance, they too are running a scam.

Several people have asked this poster to provide details about how he is covered for commercial livery service on insurance, AND the leased vehicle. Since he refused to answer, one can only speculate that he does not have those issues covered.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Arttrans said:


> The negativity on this site is beyond believable but I am in for the long haul. For every Solution there is a Problem.


then leave and we won't miss you.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Huberis said:


> The idea of negative comments, seems to upset people who come here looking for encouragement and approval with respect to what their new activity of driving. Is that the best use for the forum beyond a reasonable degree Arttrans? What is the cost of putting a premium on being positive? How should we do that here and still keep the forum engaging, meaningful, informative, something that will allow the forum to help a driver make more informed decisions?


^ Nailed it!


----------



## dandy driver (Jan 28, 2015)

Arttrans said:


> This just in from the Today Show 7/16/15. You can actually make money if you want. Check out the link.


So true after customer gets outs don't end the trip just hit the highway at 90 MPH with app still running churn and burn baby!


----------



## dandy driver (Jan 28, 2015)

rtaatl said:


> Any driver on the UberX platform does not have a 'business' per se as Uber would like them to believe. Without the proper credentials and insurance these drivers are pretty much employees and must adhere to the rates policies that Uber dictates. Running any other jobs outside the Uber app would technically be illegal in the eyes of your local DPS and city ordinances.


Why not try driving for: Pooper. Check it out on Utube.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

dandy driver said:


> So true after customer gets outs don't end the trip just hit the highway at 90 MPH with app still running churn and burn baby!


You have a very positive outlook.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Arttrans said:


> The negativity on this site is beyond believable but I am in for the long haul.





Arttrans said:


> P.S. I'm not going anywhere so bring it on.





Arttrans said:


> I'll still be here so keep complaining and I'll still answer back.


Nope, short haul
He's not here so he must have gone somewhere
Not still here unless he's lurking


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Backdash said:


> Nope, short haul
> He's not here so he must have gone somewhere
> Not still here unless he's lurking


They come, they tell us how great Uber is, then they leave - disillusioned I suspect.


----------



## secretadmirer (Jul 19, 2015)

DriverJ said:


> They come, they tell us how great Uber is, then they leave - disillusioned I suspect.


One member I recall named "dingo" was one that grew on me. At first I didn't care much for him when he kept bragging about how uber was going to be for him. And I remember giving him lots of credit coming back and letting us know. It would be nice if he came back for a visit.

One of the things as most of you already know, but doesn't hurt to keep repeating it, is that in the beginning, its very easy to over some of the costs that eventually come down the road like maintenance etc. In any job where you have to use your car excessively. I remember working at dominos pizza for four yours and starting off with a car with only 2k miles. For two years the expenses were minimal . But then of course.. I just remember in the first three years putting on 140k miles on it.

So I can understand how anyone can over look those eventual yadyadyadayd.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

Arttrans said:


> I totally get what you are saying. My lease payments are the same regardless if I drive for Uber or pleasure. I have 15K per year with a 2 year lease. I won't come close to the cap. I have my insurance covered. I do understand the economics and you are correct about the gas camp. All I am saying is, it's our business and Uber gives us a tool to use and a chance to make of it what we can. Uber is not responsible for me, I am, and because I choose to be an entrepreneur it's all on me. Uber is in business to make money and so am I. A profit is a profit. It may not be as good as we want but it's still more than we had. No one that knows their costs is going to drive and loose money. I'm sure they are out there but they are not my responsibility or Uber's. Thanks again, good talk.


If your business was so successful, and you're retired, why are you driving for Uber?


----------



## secretadmirer (Jul 19, 2015)

phillipzx3 said:


> If your business was so successful, and you're retired, why are you driving for Uber?


I think somewhere (several pages ago) he said it was mainly for fun or perhaps a hobby.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

secretadmirer said:


> I think somewhere (several pages ago) he said it was mainly for fun or perhaps a hobby.


For fun? A hobby? The B.S. flag (Not you, him) is raised to full mast.  If he wants a hobby, I can think of a million other "hobbies" that are more rewarding...and without the potential problems.  Skydiving is safer...and a better rush.


----------



## riChElwAy (Jan 13, 2015)

phillipzx3 said:


> For fun? A hobby? The B.S. flag (Not you, him) is raised to full mast.  If he wants a hobby, I can think of a million other "hobbies" that are more rewarding...and without the potential problems.  Skydiving is safer...and a better rush.


are you suggesting that cleaning up a stranger's vomit is not a cool hobby?


----------



## Like...are you my uber? (Jun 11, 2015)

phillipzx3 said:


> If your business was so successful, and you're retired, why are you driving for Uber?


He's lonely. He alienates everyone in his life with his fake bravado. He has now resorted to befriending strangers on the uber platform.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

secretadmirer said:


> One member I recall named "dingo"


A dingo ate my baby.


----------



## Arttrans (Jul 14, 2015)

I love the fact that this thread is still going. I don't skydive but I do scuba dive which is equally as dangerous but still fun. I don't drive drunk people I mainly drive during the day. I did post that it was no one's business how my insurance or lease works.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Arttrans said:


> I love the fact that this thread is still going. I don't skydive but I do scuba dive which is equally as dangerous but still fun. I don't drive drunk people I mainly drive during the day. I did post that it was no one's business how my insurance or lease works.


Starting to figure out that everyone has you figured out?


----------



## Arttrans (Jul 14, 2015)

Opinions are like a holes and everybody has one.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Arttrans said:


> Opinions are like a holes and everybody has one.


Wow - I've never heard that 42,765 times! Really I haven't.


----------



## secretadmirer (Jul 19, 2015)

DriverJ said:


> A dingo ate my baby.


that was a great Seinfeld episode for those who like a good quit story..


----------



## secretadmirer (Jul 19, 2015)

DriverJ said:


> Wow - I've never heard that 42,765 times! Really I haven't.


right up there with those folks who post things like "do you really think uber cares about us".


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Arttrans said:


> I don't skydive but I do scuba dive which is equally as dangerous


equally as dangerous...
Says who?
Asks this PADI Cert Advanced, Night & Deep
NAUI Cert. Wreck & Rescue
430 wet hours


----------



## Arttrans (Jul 14, 2015)

Backdash said:


> equally as dangerous...
> Says who?
> Asks this PADI Cert Advanced, Night & Deep
> NAUI Cert. Wreck & Rescue
> 430 wet hours


Yep, rescue myself. You forgot nitrox, dry suit plus dive with the local police. This is not a pissing contest.


----------



## Arttrans (Jul 14, 2015)

DriverJ said:


> Wow - I've never heard that 42,765 times! Really I haven't.


That's what I love about people like you, you don't have anything good to say but can put others down. You must be proud. Were you bullied in school?


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Arttrans said:


> That's what I love about people like you, you don't have anything good to say but can put others down. You must be proud. Were you bullied in school?


At least you love something about me.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Arttrans said:


> Yep, rescue myself. You forgot nitrox, dry suit plus dive with the local police. This is not a pissing contest.


Look, I asked where you got the information that diving is equally as dangerous as skydiving. I added my experience (of which I forgot nothing) with diving so you would know and could speak to me in terms the inexperienced may not understand. By no means was I wagging my large dick at you or pissing at you.

Telling me a little about your experience is helpful. Police dives, typically search and recovery are sometimes in terrible conditions can be pretty tough and in some cases very dangerous. Pro divers, those who earn a living doing it are a whole different breed. That stuff is probably more dangerous than skydiving. But, since your not a cop on the SCUBA Unit you mean you dive recreationally with folks who are on the police SCUBA Unit not while they are on the job, correct?

Sure some types of recreational diving can be pretty technical and some wrecks can be very dangerous. But saying that diving in general is equally as dangerous as skydiving is bullshit. Show me where that's a fact.

So there are two questions I've asked:
Where did you get the information that diving is equally as dangerous as skydiving?
and
You dive recreationally with folks who are on the police SCUBA Unit not while they are on the job, correct?


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Hehe, he said "wagging my large dick."


----------



## secretadmirer (Jul 19, 2015)

DriverJ said:


> At least you love something about me.


yes it's nice to feel the uber love


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Arttrans said:


> That's what I love about people like you, you don't have anything good to say but can put others down. You must be proud. Were you bullied in school?


Were you a bully in school?


----------



## riChElwAy (Jan 13, 2015)

Arttrans said:


> I did post that it was no one's business how my insurance or lease works.


indeed .. GUILTY .. hang this guy


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

secretadmirer said:


> yes it's nice to feel the uber love


I believe there's a song in there. Lemme grab my guitar, I might make a buck off of Uber yet!


----------



## Arttrans (Jul 14, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Were you a bully in school?


Yes. I could not stand all the whining idiots.


----------



## Arttrans (Jul 14, 2015)

riChElwAy said:


> indeed .. GUILTY .. hang this guy


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

riChElwAy said:


> indeed .. GUILTY .. hang this guy


Wasn't this the clown that supposedly ran a business, yet he knows nothing about an auto. lease or insurance? Something ain't jivin' here. This guy/person is a fraud, or at least, very intellectually challenged.

*I CALL BULLSHIT!*


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Arttrans said:


> Yes. I could not stand all the whining idiots.


What part of you is Scottish? Youve stated you're a U.S. Veteran. What's Scottish about you? Your "ancestry"? Maybe you and Donald Trump share ancestors.


----------



## Arttrans (Jul 14, 2015)

As


DriverJ said:


> Wasn't this the clown that supposedly ran a business, yet he knows nothing about an auto. lease or insurance? Something ain't jivin' here. This guy/person is a fraud, or at least, very intellectually challenged.
> 
> *I CALL BULLSHIT!*


 I said my lease or insurance is none of your business. Stupidity still is alive and well.


----------



## Arttrans (Jul 14, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> What part of you is Scottish? Youve stated you're a U.S. Veteran. What's Scottish about you? Your "ancestry"? Maybe you and Donald Trump share ancestors.


A liberal that has nothing to say that is constructive resorts to put downs.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Arttrans said:


> A liberal that has nothing to say that is constructive resorts to put downs.


Thank you for your positivity. Labeling me as a member of the other team isn't negative or divisive at all.


----------



## secretadmirer (Jul 19, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Thank you for your positivity. Labeling me as a member of the other team isn't negative or divisive at all.


I seem to have forgotten what team I am on. I guess it sometimes depends on what relatives I'm visiting. A lot of them have strongviews from whatever team their on.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Arttrans said:


> As
> 
> I said my lease or insurance is none of your business. Stupidity still is alive and well.


But I thought you were Mr. Positive? All hail the 'other' Uber man. I thought you'd be anxious to share your information with other prospective drivers. Sounds like you've got a lease and insurance like no one has ever heard of.

Full of shit just a little bit?


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Arttrans said:


> A liberal that has nothing to say that is constructive resorts to put downs.


What a closed-minded simpleton.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

Hey, if arttrans wants to drive people around as a hobby, we shouldn't try to stop him. He's clearly stated that he doesn't need money.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Arttrans said:


> As
> 
> I said my lease or insurance is none of your business. Stupidity still is alive and well.


That is completely fine if you feel your lease and insurance are nobody's business here on what is an anonymous forum. That is fine. However, then drop all the "What's with all the negativity on the forum", "I'm on here making money" talk too. If you truly were the opposite of the rest of us negative minded people, it seems to me, you would be committed to be open and transparent.

For the most part, you claim profits counter to most every other person on this forum. That is pretty much your claim. You are making money, people need to quit whining, pony up and make their money. Is that fair?

All you do is assert a claim. You share absolutely no information to support your claim or provide meaningful light onto our shadowed souls.

If all you are going to do is ***** about negativity while claiming any meaningful question to be a threat to your private concerns, you have zero right to make any claims concerning the conduct of any other member on this forum. It is that simple. If you can't clarify or elucidate, crawl back into your sea cave.

People who are that secretive should wave their own right to criticize others on this forum.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Huberis said:


> That is completely fine if you feel your lease and insurance are nobody's business here on what is an anonymous forum. That is fine. However, then drop all the "What's with all the negativity on the forum", "I'm on here making money" talk too. If you truly were the opposite of the rest of us negative minded people, it seems to me, you would be committed to be open and transparent.
> 
> For the most part, you claim profits counter to most every other person on this forum. That is pretty much your claim. You are making money, people need to quit whining, pony up and make their money. Is that fair?
> 
> ...


Great post! I got a feeling we won't be hearing from him again...if he's smart. Then again, we probably will.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

I just watched the video from the OP. I want to come off as a positive minded person, so I better say I thought that women was really really hot and I hope some day to score with a woman at least as good looking as her or maybe a little better looking if I'm lucky. I also suppose I should spend some time trying to remember if maybe I haven't already gone home with a woman or two that good looking, or maybe little better looking than her....... It would be hard to be negative in light of that.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

DriverJ said:


> Great post! I got a feeling we won't be hearing from him again...if he's smart. Then again, we probably will.


Why is he here other than to be a dick who isn't willing to share?


----------



## secretadmirer (Jul 19, 2015)

DriverJ said:


> Great post! I got a feeling we won't be hearing from him again...if he's smart. Then again, we probably will.


Maybe an encore perhaps.


----------



## secretadmirer (Jul 19, 2015)

Huberis said:


> He basically claims that he can make any kind of statement and if the members on this forum ask him to provide some kind of evidence, well, that evidence is none of our business, we can just go pound sand, **** ourselves, pick and grin, what good is that?
> 
> He is just being a dick. Personally, I think the moderator should give him a talking to. I have never said that before. 85% of the people on this thread simply want the same questions answered, they are a completely reasonable rebuttal to his beef about negativity on the forum.
> 
> Why is he here?


I think he's here because he enjoys our company, but too bashful to admit it.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Arttrans said:


> A liberal that has nothing to say that is constructive resorts to put downs.


Oh cool! A political affiliation insult. Now we're getting somewhere.


----------



## HoverCraft1 (Mar 7, 2015)

Arttrans said:


> I love the fact that this thread is still going. I don't skydive but I do scuba dive which is equally as dangerous but still fun. I don't drive drunk people I mainly drive during the day. I did post that it was no one's business how my insurance or lease works.


https://uberpeople.net/threads/what-uber-drivers-really-make.28624/


----------



## riChElwAy (Jan 13, 2015)

Huberis said:


> That is completely fine if you feel your lease and insurance are nobody's business here on what is an anonymous forum. That is fine. However, then drop all the "What's with all the negativity on the forum", "I'm on here making money" talk too. If you truly were the opposite of the rest of us negative minded people, it seems to me, you would be committed to be open and transparent.
> 
> For the most part, you claim profits counter to most every other person on this forum. That is pretty much your claim. You are making money, people need to quit whining, pony up and make their money. Is that fair?
> 
> ...


boozah!!!


----------



## riChElwAy (Jan 13, 2015)

Huberis said:


> Why is he here other than to be a dick who isn't willing to share?


imagine that, the one and only guy who has announced his discovery of the magic insurance gap pill, and he's silent about it


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Whether something need be overly positive or negative, I could care less. For the same reason, I find the idea of "fair and balanced " a mindless cliche. Is it helpful or is it not helpful? Is it accurate? If the question is meaningful or relevant, does it answer the question?

Arttrans, are the questions being asked of you, questions that if answered, would allow other drivers to make more responsible decisions as Uber drivers? Are the questions being asked of you new and exclusive to this thread?

You get to decide what is or isn't other peoples business. The questions asked are completely centered around the nuts and bolts of driving for Uber. That you deem them nobodies business is completely a subjective measure. To do that, I assume it means other people being privy to that info could cause you harm or embarrassment. One of your mantras has been that the forum is too negative.

How is your decision, however much your own right, not a rather narrow, negative minded choice? If you figured out a way to full coverage and make it work with a leased car........ such shared knowledge, could perhaps actually help other drivers to do the same. They might feel less on the margins?

SO: Privacy aside, are the questions asked of you relevant and de rigueur? How do you expect to create a more positive forum, if you refuse to share or respect other people's questions?

How are you going to do it? What are you trying to do here?


----------



## riChElwAy (Jan 13, 2015)

Huberis said:


> Whether something need be overly positive or negative, I could care less. For the same reason, I find the idea of "fair and balanced " a mindless cliche. Is it helpful or is it not helpful? Is it accurate? If the question is meaningful or relevant, does it answer the question?
> 
> Arttrans, are the questions being asked of you, questions that if answered, would allow other drivers to make more responsible decisions as Uber drivers? Are the questions being asked of you new and exclusive to this thread?
> 
> ...


are we ready to declare him .. TROLL


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

riChElwAy said:


> imagine that, the one and only guy who has announced his discovery of the magic insurance gap pill, and he's silent about it


Amen. And he can't recognize that there are both skeptics and the curious asking him the same question.

Well, it certainly feels about the same as responding to a troll that's for certain riChElwAy. There is no discussion here. No dialogue. How conscious is this guy's effort, I can't say. He is kind of engaged in a pointless pissing match.

From my standpoint. I don't ask or expect anyone to be either negative or positive, just be real, or helpful.


----------



## riChElwAy (Jan 13, 2015)

Arttrans said:


> I totally get what you are saying. My lease payments are the same regardless if I drive for Uber or pleasure. I have 15K per year with a 2 year lease. I won't come close to the cap. I have my insurance covered. I do understand the economics and you are correct about the gas camp. All I am saying is, it's our business and Uber gives us a tool to use and a chance to make of it what we can. Uber is not responsible for me, I am, and because I choose to be an entrepreneur it's all on me. Uber is in business to make money and so am I. A profit is a profit. It may not be as good as we want but it's still more than we had. No one that knows their costs is going to drive and loose money. I'm sure they are out there but they are not my responsibility or Uber's. Thanks again, good talk.





Arttrans said:


> Uber is not responsible for me, I am, and because I choose to be an entrepreneur it's all on me.


Entrepreneur??? According to the California Labor Board and two upcoming jury trials, i got news for you, you're an employee smh you're nuthin more than Uber's *****


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

riChElwAy said:


> are we ready to declare him .. TROLL


I am.

Troll, troll, troll your crap gently across the web.....


----------



## secretadmirer (Jul 19, 2015)

riChElwAy said:


> are we ready to declare him .. TROLL


naw more like a droll, even a troll has more imagination than this


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

DriverJ said:


> Tweak? Never! Give me posting freedom, or give me death! I believe Patrick Henry said that. Maybe not verbatim, but that's what he meant, I bet.  Thank you btw.


lol


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Just got done reading all 11 pages of this, lol.

Here we are, two years later, and I am curious is OP still has the same outlook on his part time Uber adventures, or if still driving at all.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Mista T said:


> Just got done reading all 11 pages of this, lol.
> 
> Here we are, two years later, and I am curious is OP still has the same outlook on his part time Uber adventures, or if still driving at all.


Considering that the op hasn't logged in since Dec. 2015, I'm guessing he is looking gone and figured out his whole leased car is free crap was just that. 
He will not be the first or last person to ride in of their high horse and tell us they are smarter.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

You don't have to look very hard to discover the culprit who tricked you into responding to a 2 year-old thread...


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

holy cow - not only not 'news' - but 2 year old un-news. It's been moved to the 'stories' section.


----------

